# Samsung 4K goes to Snow with the Bolt



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

My new Samsung UHDTV keeps going to snow when using the Bolt. 

No other devices do it, just the Bolt. It happens when I'm using the menu. I'll try a command and the machine pauses, the screen goes black, then it goes to snow.

To get back to a picture, I have to go into 'source,' and select another HDMI source, let it appear, then go back to select the Bolt, before I get a picture back. 

Anyone else experience this? Any other 2015 Samsung 4K owners?

Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Have you tried a different HDMI cable? Have you tried a different input?


----------



## HD_Dude (Sep 11, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Have you tried a different HDMI cable? Have you tried a different input?


Thank you!

Tried two different HDMI cables, no luck. But I tried a different input, and it worked.

I should have thought of that, but I didn't. Thanks to you - 100% up and running.

Thanks again!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 13, 2000)

I'm not sure about the JS8500, but on the HU9000 (one year older, but one level up) only HDMI 4 is HDMI2.0/HDCP2.2


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

All the HDMI ports on the JS8500 are HDMI 2.0 with HDCP 2.2


----------



## buckweet1980 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have the new 65" JU7100 2015 model.. I don't have this issue with my Bolt, however I'm running it through a receiver that isn't 4K capable.. Perhaps that has something to do with it.. 

Only problem I have with the TV is it randomly reboots. I just had new software pushed down the other night so I'm continuing to monitor that.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I was going crazy trying to get 2160/60 on my TCL 55". I switched inputs and the new input gave me the option of HDMI1.4 OR HDMI2.0 . I honestly dont know if I missed it during initial setup but I am at 2160/60 and very happy!


----------



## Twentworth12 (Sep 17, 2016)

So I had this problem and I think I figured it out. 

I had turned on "UHD Color" on my Samsung TV right about the time I started seeing this problem. I just disabled UHD Color on the HDMI input I use for the Bolt and I haven't seen the snow problem since. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## napa7m (Jul 8, 2016)

Yup, same problem here, only when UHD color is enabled, and only happens with the TiVO bolt. I came to the forums today to search for people with the same problem, and here you all are.

In addition to the gray noise, I also get black screen with long pauses when going to the guide or menus from a show, fast forwarding a show, etc. Also, the timescale at the bottom of shows does not show up.

From what I understand 'HDMI UHD color' enables *up to* 2160/60Hz 4:4:4 12-bit color signals to the TV. 
All of this goes away when I disable UHD color on my TV.
I've tried several different HDMI cables, and all HDMI ports, doesn't help.

I have the SEK-3500 upgrade on a Samsung UN75HU8550, so all ports are HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2. I opened up a support ticket with TiVO, i think they have some bugs to work out here becuase the same thing happens if I set my Bolt's resolution to 1080p/1080passthrough ONLY, and UHD color is enabled.... Unless i'm mistaken, and the Bolt isn't supposed to support anything greater than 8-bit color at all?


----------

